# Inline Ice Fishing Reels



## chopp (Feb 8, 2011)

Curious if anyone is having issues with the new style inline fishing reels from Eagle Claw or Frabill? I've had issues with both, after anti reverse is engaged and line is pulled out the free spool no longer works? Love the free spool when it's working. Anyone have success with these or another model?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Every year I usually buy myself an ice fishing toy. This year I decided to try something new and bought the reel below. My buddies are razzing me already for spending this much money on something I will eventually drop in a hole.

I was sceptical at first but knew many old timers swear by their inline reels so I went for it. I've only used it twice this year but it works as advertised and I caught fish I probably would have missed. With 2# test I can press a button and drop a tiny jig down 20' in a few seconds without it spinning a bit. The drag seems great so far and I like it. With all that said, time will tell about performance and durability. I'm mostly worried about the second part because its made in China I found after I bought it! It balances well on a short St. Croix rod and fits in my rod holders in the shanty.

I'll take it back if it fails and report back.

Be careful if you buy one. A right handed reel is really a left handed reel for this product. 


13 Fishing Black Betty 6061 Ice Reel : Cabela's
http://www.cabelas.com/product/13-F...ALE_PRICE%7C1?WTz_stype=GNU&recordsPerPage=18


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

$99 seems a little much!!!:yikes:

Think of all the beer you could buy.....


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

5.8 cases at $17.00 per case. The problem is that if I'm not pulling in fish I drink more beer. The break even point is probably 3.1 cases or less if it makes the catching better and then its not such a bad deal...we'll see...


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Had the same problem with the Daiwa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> Had the same problem with the Daiwa
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have never had any issues with my Schooley's and I've had plenty of $$$$ for beer! 

Actually my go to "in-line" reel is a 40+ year old Martin fly reel that I've had since new, no issues with it either.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I picked up a Ecilir reel from Northwoods for 19.99. Kiek the way it drops the jig. I do keep my finger close to the spool to keep it from spooling out to quick. So far I'm happy and looking to see how it handles after I get to use it more often.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

My Black Betty froze up two days ago. I normally leave the rods in the shanty in the back of the F150 between trips. I stuck it in front of the Portable Buddy for a minute or two and it worked fine the rest of the trip....just an honest report like I promised. I'd take this report as a warning unless you keep your rods in the interior of the vehicle as I'll try to remember to now. It did work as normal after I heated it up but before that the drag and drop button didn't respond at all. I was at Cabelas just after that and I made sure to tell the guys what the story was on the internet and gave them my experience too.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I think even these are over priced by about 15.00, at 27.00
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eagle-Claw-inline-Ice-reel-ECILIR-Great-for-Vertical-Fishing-Bonus-Buckshot-Jig-/151201665474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23345251c2"]Eagle Claw Inline Ice Reel Ecilir Great for Vertical Fishing Bonus Buckshot Jig | eBay[/ame]


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

scooter_trasher said:


> I think even these are over priced by about 15.00, at 27.00
> Eagle Claw Inline Ice Reel Ecilir Great for Vertical Fishing Bonus Buckshot Jig | eBay


Have you fished with one or is this hearsay? I like my reel for what its supposed to do but realize the reported problem. I'm sure I can return the Black Betty if needed. I'd really like the general idea of a good inline reel..I can easily manage the freeze thing if it works and it has so far..,tell us more about your personal experience using this reel. Thanks!


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought that eagle claw reel and the frabill 101XLA inline reel as well. I really like both of them, especially the eagle claw with the free spool button. 

The eagle claw works best with a larger jig such as a hali or Swedish pimple to give it enough weight to use the free spool button. If you use the free spool button with a small teardrop you have to watch it or the line can tangle pretty quickly. The eagle claw drag works well on mine but check to make sure you didn't get any line tangled in the reel when your first spooled it, happened to me the first time and drag wouldn't work.

The frabill is much more simple. The drag is easily adjusted and there is no free spool button so you just reel backwards or pull line out to get your jig down. Definitely more for shallow fishing but I still use it in 30fow. The ratio is 1:1 when reeling in line so it takes longer to reel fish in. The eagle claw is more like 4 or 6 to 1I believe so you can reel in much quicker. 

I am happy with both reels so far, if you fish deeper water the eagle claw is probably better than the frabill imo. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

I love my Eagle claw reels. I paired them with ultralight ht rods. Great little combo.


----------



## hooch2a23 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have the eagle claw and like everything but the drag. The adjuster is way too loose. I put a rubberband on the threads which took up some slack but so far that is my only complaint.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Purchased a Black Betty combo last year and used it all season for panfish, it's a 28" quick tip and I was really pleased with it's performance in water less than 15' the 1 to 1 ration wasn't a handicap. Pencil grip or standard grip works.

Have a Frabill 101 27" quicktip combo that is about the same as the BB but not as nice a rod handle and reel seat and the reel just doesn't feel the same and reel spool tension drag not quite as smooth but still a nice shallow water panfish outfit for the price. Palming the reel is a comfortable way to jig.

Purchased a Frabill 241 30" quick tip combo, nice rod handle and reel seat and great rod action. The reel has 2.4/1 ratio and smooth enough drag for 2 - 4 lb test I use for pannies. Used this the last 4 trips out and I'm really liking it. I palm the reel while jigging and it's really a nice feel for me.

Purchased the Eagle Claw ECILIR, the reel feels bulky and heavy on my panfish rods, I may try it on one of my walleye rods for better balance, although I have yet to use it the drag it seems smooth enough but may be hard to set for line lighter than 6# test the free spool seems it would be a nice feature for baits a little heavier than panfish jigs say 1/8 oz and heavier as I'd be afraid of overrun without a applying a little tension on the free spool. But as I said I really haven't field tested it yet.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have been using a couple of the eagle claws and they work for me, both perch and gills. I also use a frabil strictly for shallow gills. I have not seen a 6601 but if they are three times as well built as the eagle claw I would give three times the money. I find the free spool is a great feature for perch in 45 foot water. My complaints are a general lack of precision and adjustability on the drag.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought the black betty combo as well last yr and can't wait to drop it through the hole..... its a pos and i don't suggedt it to anyone lol. Seriously.....

C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Like all oroducts you get good ones and bad ones. I have most of the afore m. entioned reels. For simplicity and price its hard to beat the Schooleys. I Love my 6061 and have had no problems with it after over a year of use. I have a pair of the Frabill multiplier reels that I bought last year and was never impressed at all. They are basically a means to hold line which the schooley does for 46 bucks less. The ECs are a cheap 6061 imitation and out of 3 that I own 1 works good, 1 works ok, and one hasnt worked since I bought it. Any reel once froze up with slush and ice is useless so rod cases are of great importance to keep your stuff operable. Sportsmens Direct also has a nice multiplier that I have looked at but not used, seems like a nice reel but doesnt have the free spool which is the feature I really like.


----------



## duffy7382 (Dec 11, 2009)

If you have the Frabill Bro 261 Inline reel, take the spool off and tighten the steel piece inside of it. It has a knurled outside. Some of these are loose from the factory. On mine, I use a couple of drops of oil on the gears just inside (you will see them when you remove the spool) and I have had no freezing or locking up in temps down to -12 degrees. If you have any questions on those reels, let me know!


Tight Lines
Dan


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a frabill 241 in good condition that I'll sell for 35. They retail for 60 so that's my bottom. I just don't like it. I put back on the spinning reels.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

6Speed said:


> Have you fished with one or is this hearsay? I like my reel for what its supposed to do but realize the reported problem. I'm sure I can return the Black Betty if needed. I'd really like the general idea of a good inline reel..I can easily manage the freeze thing if it works and it has so far..,tell us more about your personal experience using this reel. Thanks!


No there is no way I would spend 25.00 for something to store my line, maybe if I fished deep at Higgens lake, I haven't had line twist problems with my spin gear, I strip by hand, no twist, but even at that, its a multiplier and a lot cheaper than 100.00, all Chinese garbage is just that, how much you need to pay for something made for .50 an hour, see lot of labor in that reel, it won't catch any more fish than a 5 dollar schooley.


----------

